# Anubias minima (glabra) bloom



## Klaus07 (Sep 18, 2011)

I got this plant from 954 baby last October and last week I noticed it was sending up a bloom. In a matter of a few days it opened up. I can see it has both male and female flowers, so I am guessing you need to have more than one plant blooming at a time to successfully pollinate it.









A closeup of the bloom.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Very nice bloom! Anubias need two plants that are 2-3 days off in flowering. I cant remember exactly how it works but I think the male flower is operational for the first two days and the female flower is operational after 3 days or so. maybe its the other way around. either way, you need two non-related Anubias flowering 2-3 days apart from each other.


----------



## Klaus07 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words. It is the first Anubius to bloom for me in many years. 

Several of my Anubias are getting too large for a ten gallon and I will likely mimic the setup you have for your crypts. I will probably cut a hole in the top of mine and hot-glue it to the lid. The minima was in a hydrodome until I saw the spathe shoot up and begin to touch the glass. So into a ten it went. I have a 90 at the other house I want to setup as an emersed aroid tank, but that is a ways off.

Klaus


----------



## jroget (May 22, 2012)

nice flower


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice flower. Anubias are triggered to flower when there is a rise in phosphates. So if you want them to flower more often add some phosphate (mono potassium phosphate for example).


----------



## cichlidrookie (Feb 6, 2013)

Very nice anubias. Did it take only one week for it to send a bloom. Interested in trying an emersed setup.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Zelth (Nov 15, 2012)

Really nice, are the smaller than nana?


----------

